# Podcast with a guest who overcame chronic depersonalization disorder



## CindyinMontana (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey everyone,

It's been a long time since I've come back to this community but I think about you all the time and I am so grateful for this website. I have overcome DP after quite a long journey with it and I was recently invited onto a podcast to share my story along with the tools I used to recover. Here it is: https://www.buzzsprout.com/719511/2342159-episode-3-what-s-weighing-you-down-mental-energy-physical-emotional-ways-to-feel-lighter I Enjoy the tips, tools and my recovery story. I believe 100% in your recovery! ~Cindy Marshall of Missoula, Montana, USA


----------

